# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Motorships >  Καπετάν Χρήστος [Κapetan Christos, Αγγελική ΙΙ, Marie Aude, Staffan, Palma]

## kalypso

ένα από τα ομορφότερα μότορσιπ με πλώρη...ξυράφι..!
P6301557.jpg
το Καπετάν Χρήστος στο Πέραμα Γέρας στις 30/6/2012

----------


## opelmanos

Και εδώ στο Πέραμα ΄Γερας στις 3.11.2012

----------


## kalypso

η "καρδιά" του βαποριού κάτω από το άγρυπνο βλέμμα του α' μηχανικού κ.Ιωάννη Βεντούρη
P7051931.jpgP7051930.jpgP7051927.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Καπετάν Χρήστος ως Staffan από το 1967 έως το 1975  
http://www.photoship.co.uk/jalbum%20...taffan-01.html

----------


## kalypso

Η γέφυρα του πλοίου....
P7051915.jpgP7051917.jpgP7051920.jpgP7051937.jpg

----------


## gnikles

Opelmanos και Kalypso ζωγραφίζεται πάλι!!!

----------


## kalypso

κάτσε να ανοίξει ο opelmanos τα τεφτέρια του....εκεί να δεις ζωφραφιές....!

----------


## opelmanos

Eδω στο Πέραμα Γέρας στις 1 Νοεμβρίου

----------


## opelmanos

Γραφείο πλοίου και κουζίνα

----------


## kalypso

το γραφειο πλοιου ένα μικρό μουσείο....η παστούλα καλή???

----------


## opelmanos

> το γραφειο πλοιο ένα μικρό μουσείο....η παστούλα καλή???


Τέλεια και φρέσκια :Sour:   συγχαρητήρια στο πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα για την μοναδική φιλοξενεία που προσφέρουν

----------


## opelmanos

Χρόνια Πολλά στο πλοίο που σήμερα γιορτάζει

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Χρόνια Πολλά στο πλοίο και καλά ταξίδια στο cpt Βαγγέλη και στο πλήρωμα του!!!!

----------


## kalypso

χρόνια πολλά στο πλοίο,καλά ταξίδια και να αργήσει να φύγει από κοντά μας....!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο στον Αγιο Κηρυκο Ικαριας τον Αυγουστο του 2011 !!
IMG_5873.jpgIMG_5876.jpg

----------


## kalypso

από τα αγαπημένα μου motorship....
Χρονια πολλά στο πλοίο και στο πληρωμα του καθώς και τον αγαπητό cpt.Βαγγέλη!
Καλα ταξίδια και ήρεμες θάλασσες....
P7052014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Καπετάν Χρήστος στις 9-01-2014 στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΟΜ στο πέραμα για την συντήρηση του     

ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 9-1-2014 0.gif

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι βλεπω τον ημιυπαιθριο χωρο στην πρυμη, με τα παραθυρα, τον κατηργησαν

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν τον κατάργησαν το πήρε ο αέρας απ ότι μου είπαν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι ειναι ο αερας?

----------


## kalypso

Χρονια πολλα για την ονομαστικη εορτη του cpt. Ευάγγελου Σουρμελη...που σημερα βρισκεται στη Σκοπελο...παντα καλοταξιδος και με ηρεμες θάλασσες...!!Συντομα να ανταμωσουμε πάλι..!!

P7051952.jpg
όποιος φίλος ειναι απο Σκοπελο η βρισκεται εκεί ας μας βγαλει καμιά φωτο του πλοιου...!!

----------


## kalypso

μία ευχάριστηση έκπληξη πριν λίγες μέρες στο λιμάνι της Στυλίδος
ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
DSC_0886.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καπετάν Χρήστος φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Ιεράπετρα στις 16/02/2012 στο Καρλόβασι.

KAPETAN CHRISTOS 01 16-02-2012.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

11/03/2015  Απο το Πέραμα σήμερα το πρωί ο απόπλους του Καπετάν Χρήστος,με προορισμό την ελευσινα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σκεφτόμουν τι εισαγωγή θα έβαζα στο παρόν ποστ..... αλλά τελικά δεν χρειάζεται. Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ είναι το μοναδικό Ελληνικό μότορσιπ που έχει δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ (για όλα τα άλλα γράφουμε "χύμα" σε ένα θέμα), αρκεί για να δείξει την αξία του πλοίου.

Τέλος εποχής λοιπόν από ότι φαίνεται για μία από τις χαρακτηριστικότερες φιγούρες του Αιγαίου και των Ελληνικών λιμανιών και νησιών. Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πιά υπό παροπλισμό στην μικρή ντάνα εγκαταλειμένων πλοίων μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα.

IMG_0060.jpg__IMG_0058.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 03/04/2016_

Κατασκευασμένο το _1957_ στην Σουηδία ως _PALMA_, με αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 5337824_. Στην χώρα μας ήρθε από την Μασσαλία το _1978_ ως _MARIE AUDE_, και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ ΙΙ_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 6900_. Το όνομα _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ το πήρε το _1992_. Τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια (εξ όσων γνωρίζω) δούλευε υπό ναύλωση για τον Ελληνικό στρατό, και μετέφερε πυρομαχικά και πολεμικό υλικό σε και από διάφορες περιοχές και νησιά της χώρας.

----------


## proussos

DSCN1670.jpg

*Να συμπληρώσουμε ότι ανήκει στην οικογένεια Σουρμελή , Πλοίαρχός του ο Cpt Ευάγγελος Σουρμελής (αδελφός του Αρχιπλοηγού Cpt Αντώνη Σουρμελή).
Στη φωτογραφία , το όμορφο καράβι στη Ρόδο στις 18 Ιουνίου 2015.
Λυπηρά τα νέα που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω...
Με την ευχή η οικογένεια Σουρμελή να μας επιφυλάσσει ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις στο μέλλον !*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To P/K ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧVII εφυγε αποτον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με προορισμο ALIAGA. Αυτην την ωρα ανοιχτα απο το ΣΟΥΝΙΟ. Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το ρυμουλκουμενο στην τελευταια κατοικια


Το ρυμουλκό παρέλαβε χθες από τον χώρο μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα. Σε τηλεφωνική συνομιλία που είχα σήμερα με τον κ. Δημήτρη Σάββα, μου ανέφερε ότι το πλοίο που πήρε το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧVII με προορισμό το Aliaga ήταν το μότορσιπ του παρόντος θέματος, το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_.

----------


## kalypso

Οπως αναρτήθηκε πριν απο λιγο απο τον Selim San το πλοιο έφτασε Αλιάγα

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πολλές αναμνήσεις απο το πλοίο που προσεφερε τις υπηρεσιες του στον Ελληνικό Στρατό.Και ο καπτα Βαγγελης το αγαπούσε πολύ αλλά τα χρόνια και τα ασφάλιστρα καμια φορα έχουν άλλη άποψη.Το σαλονακι του πλοιαρχου για οσους το επισκεφτηκαν άκρως ναυτικό και καραβολατρικό. Εϊχε και pitch για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν. Θα το θυμαμαι με αγαπη...

----------


## kalypso

Απο τη πρωτη στιγμη που το επισκέφθηκα Άρη,το εβαλα στην καρδια μου...ο καπτα Βαγγέλης ηταν ο πιο φιλόξενος πλοίαρχος που εχω γνώρισει.Παντα μας καλο δεχόταν στο μικρο σαλονάκι του πλοιου,ενα πραγματικό μουσείο.Την τελευταια φορα που τον συνάντησα στο Πέραμα Λέσβου μου ειχε πει πως πλεον παρα τη ναύλωση του Στρατού το καράβι ειναι ασύμφορο και δεν εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες και θα ηταν πιο βολικό να αγοράσει ενα μικρο οχηματαγωγο για την εύκολη μεταφορά των οχημάτων.Χαρακτηριστικα ειχε πει "θα παρω φορα και θα το βγαλω στην ακτή σφυρίζοντας μεχρι να κολλησει".Δυστυχως ομως η εξέλιξη δεν σταματά και ουτε μπορουμε να μένουμε στα παλια...
Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα...χαιρομαι ομως που ειχα την τυχη να το δω και να το γνωρισω απο κοντα!

----------


## a.molos

> Απο τη πρωτη στιγμη που το επισκέφθηκα Άρη,το εβαλα στην καρδια μου...ο καπτα Βαγγέλης ηταν ο πιο φιλόξενος πλοίαρχος που εχω γνώρισει.Παντα μας καλο δεχόταν στο μικρο σαλονάκι του πλοιου,ενα πραγματικό μουσείο.Την τελευταια φορα που τον συνάντησα στο Πέραμα Λέσβου μου ειχε πει πως πλεον παρα τη ναύλωση του Στρατού το καράβι ειναι ασύμφορο και δεν εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες και θα ηταν πιο βολικό να αγοράσει ενα μικρο οχηματαγωγο για την εύκολη μεταφορά των οχημάτων.Χαρακτηριστικα ειχε πει "θα παρω φορα και θα το βγαλω στην ακτή σφυρίζοντας μεχρι να κολλησει".Δυστυχως ομως η εξέλιξη δεν σταματά και ουτε μπορουμε να μένουμε στα παλια...
> Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα...χαιρομαι ομως που ειχα την τυχη να το δω και να το γνωρισω απο κοντα!


Και ηρθε η στιγμή  που τα λόγια του επιβεβαιώθηκαν με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ! Εξαιρετική αγορά, να είναι καλορίζικο και πάντα καλοτάξιδο. Ελπίζω δε, το σαλονάκι του motorship να μεταφέρθηκε αυτούσιο στο roro, πριν πάει για κόψιμο !

----------


## sw8mfz

Δεν ξερω τι σώθηκε από το παλιό ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ αλλά το πλοίο έχει ήδη κοπεί στο Αλιαγα από το καλοκαιρι! :Sorrow:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ειχαν συμβεί πολλά και απίστευτα πράγματα στο Πέραμα Λέσβου τις χρονιές 2012 -2013 ....είχα ενα εξοχικό εκεί σε αποσταση αναπνοής από το λιμάνι και πήγαινα με το ποδήλατο καποιες φορές ...ο καπτά Βαγγέλης κύριος σε όλα του όποτε πηγαίναμε επίσκεψη μας φιλοξενούσε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο που μπορούσε .αλλά και ο καπτά Στράτος ο μάγειρας .Μας έχει λείψει ήδη η παρουσία του εδώ στο Πέραμα όταν πηγαίνουμε νομίζουμε ότι θα το συναντήσουμε είναι απίστευτο που δεν θα ξαναρθει ακόμα δεν το εχουμε συνηδητοποιήσει ...

----------

